# Cleaning my android phone



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do I need to clean my android phone like my computer? Like speed it up or clean up uninstalled program files? I'm new to the smartphone thing and don't know much about android. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Beta19 said:


> Do I need to clean my android phone like my computer? Like speed it up or clean up uninstalled program files? I'm new to the smartphone thing and don't know much about android. Thanks in advance.


You do not need to clean up program files or anything because what Android does is it stores all needed files for the instances apps in one folder in the root of the phone and when you delete an app, it will delete the program files that the app uses.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

So all those cleaning apps are bs then?......what if my phone is running slow? I have moved as many apps to my SD card to try to free up memory and internal space, but occasionally my phone seems to be a little sluggish.......just curious.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Beta19 said:


> So all those cleaning apps are bs then?......what if my phone is running slow? I have moved as many apps to my SD card to try to free up memory and internal space, but occasionally my phone seems to be a little sluggish.......just curious.


A few things could weigh into your phone moving slow occasionally, the make and model of the phone, obviously some phones experience more lag than others, and sometimes how long the device is on without being turned off, if it's an LG, they add an Android feature that allows you just to hold the power button for like 8 sec and the phone that restarts, and if you go to settings->storage, you will see a category called "cache," clear that every once in a while, the cache is the temporary files that your phone creates...just tap cache and it will delete. Also, if you solely use data and don't often rely on WiFi, your phone also may be a little slower due to only having a restrictive internet connection.
TheNext


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ironically, my phone is an LG Optimus exceed 2. I just cleared the cache and will see how this works.....just cleared 233MB of data from cache.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Beta19 said:


> Ironically, my phone is an LG Optimus exceed 2. I just cleared the cache and will see how this works.....just cleared 233MB of data from cache.


I have the exact same phone, mine is on Verizon Wireless Prepaid.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Same here.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

3G?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Do you like it?


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

A lot, did you know you could root it easily? I mean extremely...call clarity is amazing compared to iPhone 5c, and Android is just a bonus to the phone..iOS knows not of a beneficial platform


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Never been an Apple fan.......but my dad gas the Moto E with android 5 on it and I hate his phone.....lol


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

I don't like the moto only because of the fact that it was designed for Lollipop, not to dislike lollipop but the two combined...eh.
Did you root your phone?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

What do you mean by "rooting"?


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Rooting is done to use the phone for hacking games, and using things like screen recorders but mostly for developers, but if u r into the game hill climb racing, there is a really neat hack...I am making a tutorial video now


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Only games I've been playing lately are candy crush soda and robot unicorn attack 2


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Oh ok, but still rooting is quite fast and gives u things like using a file manager that u can transfer cloud files to SD card, as well an SD and phone files to the cloud, I use Google drive, and because it is only 4 GB of internal storage, that comes in handy.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 32GB SD card in mine and do hook it up to my laptop as an MPT device. I transfer files back and forth with it. When I connect my phone to my laptop, it comes up with internal memory and SD card....is this what you mean by rooting?


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

That's how I put my custom ringtones on my phone


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

No, all Android devices can be used as a media sync device, that comes out of the box, most LG phones can be rooted with either stump root or what I used, towelroot. Rooting giver the phone user access to alter EVERYTHING on device, which should be possible right out of the box as well.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah.....ok


----------



## trogdo (Feb 9, 2015)

A little late to the party, but here's my two cents. On my second rooted android phone now and as far as I can see the main advantage to rooting is the ability to remove the stock android and replace it with a custom OS. 

There are scores of people out there taking regular android and streamlining it, removing unnecessary features, adding features, bundling in software and publishing the end result free of charge. My current phone has a firewall - block apps from displaying ads or generally snooping around your phone, it has a walkman player despite it being found only on Sony phones, various shortcut and customization options from different manufacturers and most importantly, a file manager gives me complete access to system files. 

That last bit is important as it is a double edged sword, you have the opportunity to not only tweak the system to your liking but also completely mess things up. If you choose to root your phone, take it steady and do plenty of research. 

P.S. Bear in mind, one increasingly crucial issue is that some banks' apps have a feature that disables the app on any rooted phone. Paypal works fine, however.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well, I have no plans to root my phone anytime soon, I just wondered if it needed cleaning like Windows.


----------



## trogdo (Feb 9, 2015)

Not really, just remove the apps you don't use. Avoid, if you can live without it, the facebook app: that thing is a a resource hogging, invasive obscenity.


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok, and I do use Facebook on my phone.


----------



## TheNext (May 16, 2015)

Yeah the LG Optimus Exceed 2 WILL slow a lot with the Facebook app, used it for a week and used about half of my available data, and as I said, rooting this phone is certainly the user's prerogative but it is not difficult, there are however no custom roms to use as far as I can tell at this point, because the phone is new and not as popular as say the galaxy line of phones, which have multiple custom roms for each different phone. With this being an LG though, towelroot worked with one click and I got root access to use ES File Explorer as well as the game killer app, and a screen recorder which you cannot do on the stock os without a computer. 
TheNext


----------



## Beta19 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

You can try using certain app like clean master.. It helps you to clean the temp files , unwanted junk and also helps to boost your device performance..


----------

